# Help! Dog in labor over 3 hours, no pup



## serabell (May 11, 2011)

I'm house-sitting a dog & she gave birth to 10 pups tonight but I think she has 1 stuck in her? She's a 65 pound husky mix. She has been contracting/pushing for about 3 hours on the same pup & I'm not sure what to do. I called the emergency vet but they require payment in full at time of dropping her off & I have no where near the amount they said it would be . I can't get ahold of the owner.

ANY tips, advice, anything will help me. I know she needs to go to a vet but I can't. I took her for a short walk around the yard.

She was never x-rayed so we don't know how many pups are in her, I can't tell if she still has pups in her (I tried feeling but just can't tell). She's acting like she's in labor (& not just resting), panting, pushing, licking for about 3 hours, nothing. I don't have a stethoscope to check for heartbeats, that is if the pup is even still alive.

I don't want to lose the mom dog & the ER vet said that could happen.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

She certainly needs to go to a Vet. Your friend should have made arrangements for something going wrong but since she did not, you will have to do something or you are quite likely to lose the mother and eventually her pups. Is there no way you can get the money for the Vet? If she had finished whelping, she would be relaxed and just looking after her pups, not straining and pushing.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Argh, what a horrible position for you to be in. There's no way you can deal with this at home, unfortunately she's got to see a vet. Hopefully if you can get hold of the owner they can provide the vet with a credit card number. Does the dog have a regular vet where she is an established client? They may be willing to see her and allow the owner to pay when they get back. Good luck, it really, really sucks that you were put in this position by her owner.


----------



## Loki Love (May 23, 2010)

You need to get her to a vet ASAP.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Call owner's family if possible to get money for vet. Or apply for Carecredit. Do you really have no way to contact owner? What were the plans for if the dog needed vet care while she was gone? If you are housesitting, I'd go pawn any of her possessions of any value...TV/Computer/etc.

Then get the dog to a vet.

Otherwise I'd call AC and tell them you need help, and see if they will impound dog and puppies and get mom vet care.


----------



## serabell (May 11, 2011)

Just wanted to update everyone that everything is OK!  I stayed up all night, called everyone I could, but most places were closed. At 6:45am, the mom dog passed an afterbirth. Ever since then she's back to normal, no contractions, no heavy breathing & she's eating & drinking fine too. A little panting, but nothing leaking out of her & she's taking good care of the pups.

She acted like she was giving birth, in labor, & pushing pretty hard, not at all relaxed or anything & it took 8 hours between the last pup & the afterbirth. Worst night ever (for the dog & me)!

I called my vet when they opened & told them about everything & they told me she should be ok & told me when I should bring her in.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks for the update. 

If you house sit/Pet Sit another preggo dog, be sure to have all this covered with the owner BEFORE they leave you with a possible mess.

Also, keep an eye on the dog unless you have counted all the placentas and puppies. If this was an "extra" placenta, there is likely to still be a (dead) puppy in there (called pre placental birth and is often associated with oversize puppy). Such a situation sets the bitch up for pyometra and death from toxic shock (among other possibilities).


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Indeed, make SURE of the number of Placenta's vs puppies! If you in the LEAST suspect the number of pups and placenta is not the same get her into a vet ASAP.


----------



## serabell (May 11, 2011)

She's leaking blood. She has done this a little for a few days but that's normal. However today it started clumping & there is a lot more blood now. Does anyone know what this could possibly be?

I have a vet appt. as soon as they can get me in (tomorrow) but I'm waiting for the vet tech to call me back & hopefully get me in today.

I didn't know she was pregnant until 1 week before she had the pups. She had a few pups when I wasn't home so idk if all of the placentas came out. She acted fine after she got out the afterbirth, I've been closely watching her & there was no signs of anything "wrong" until today.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Yeah, she needs a vet. And what a SERIOUSLY irresponsible owner to have gone away and not made provisions for their pregnant dog. I would be absolutely pawning their stuff to make sure their dog was cared for.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

serabell said:


> She's leaking blood. She has done this a little for a few days but that's normal. However today it started clumping & there is a lot more blood now. Does anyone know what this could possibly be?
> 
> I have a vet appt. as soon as they can get me in (tomorrow) but I'm waiting for the vet tech to call me back & hopefully get me in today.
> 
> I didn't know she was pregnant until 1 week before she had the pups. She had a few pups when I wasn't home so idk if all of the placentas came out. She acted fine after she got out the afterbirth, I've been closely watching her & there was no signs of anything "wrong" until today.


She is going to do that for the first few days or so after whelping. It is just discharge. I would get her in and have a vet give her a shot of oxytocin just to be safe. The oxytocin will flush her out of anything.


----------

